# VaporNode review



## perennate (Aug 7, 2014)

VaporNode's quality and support are top-tier. I had a BDS Two with dual L5420 and 16 GB RAM from March 2014, with some extra IP addresses it was $71/mo. I accidentally ordered BDS One at first, and I was about to open a ticket to correct the order when they emailed me saying the BDS One was actually not in stock and I had to wait *two days* -- apparently there is an eight hour setup guarantee!

Anyway, the server performance has always been great, no downtime that I'm aware of. The only issue I had was a bit of packet loss in March, which they resolved with the datacenter within a couple of days.The support is also very friendly, and I've opened ticket at all different times of the day but seem to always get a response within a few minutes (even for low priority questions).

They use HostBill, some things are a bit confusing (probably just because I'm used to other billing panels) but it's a nice change.

Also I attracted a few denial of service attacks from gameservers; they usually just null one IP address, and they said repeated attacks aren't a big issue (i.e. don't affect other customers) for them since they detect it quickly. One time an attack caused me to go over the 10 TB bandwidth I think (10.79 TB), and I got a bandwidth overage invoice, but when I went to see the details I found they had already reset it to the $71/mo; that really impressed me since it was a legitimate charge.

I'd post some benchmarks, but I did just cancel my server because recently I am getting more denial of service attacks, which forced me to buy a SoYouStart for the DDoS protection for some of my customers, and I figured I might as well save some money by also moving my other customers and some other services. But had my customers not needed that, I would certainly have gone with VaporNode over SoYouStart, or for that matter any other provider. Another thing is I was asking them about their cancellation policy, and they said (responding within four minutes) that I can submit a cancellation request, or just not pay the invoice since apparently there's a high turnover rate for the BDS; so again they design their policies to make it a nice experience for clients.

So... overall, they offer quality budget servers in a nice location, and care a lot about their customers.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 10, 2014)

If you're looking for dirt cheap layer 4 protection, go with online.net (10 euro/mo) node. I've found them to be excellent thus far and much better support than OVH brands.

Nonetheless, lovely review!


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm just going to step in here and say that we now have a solution to DDoS attacks our customers may receive.

We have placed one of our IP ranges within the Black Lotus filtering systems. This comes with no additional price increase. Our biggest target for DDoS attacks is customers with game servers. Since Continuum directly peers with Black Lotus, there is zero noticeable latency changes.

According to Black Lotus, this filtering should handle attacks up to 400Gbps.

Personally, I'm a little skeptical about that number but...this is still quite an improvement.

Thank you again for the review by the way.


----------

